
The Life and Death of the Creative Computer Virus - Mclhuman
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/future/technology/216539-computer-virus-creative-payload
======
vezzy-fnord
For those interested, danooct1 is a YouTube channel devoted exclusively to
running old PC viruses, particularly ones that have a novelty and art aspect
to them, as was common before.

EDIT: Bleh, I'm an idiot for not noticing "Daniel White" was linked to him in
this article.

~~~
Mclhuman
Damn straight, it's an amazing channel.

------
lelandbatey
I notice that all the raw mp4 files are being shared from Dropbox. Since
Dropbox can cut off download links for high traffic files, here are mirrors
for each video:

Ambulance Virus:
[http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/ambulance_virus.mp4](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/ambulance_virus.mp4)

Friday the 13th Virus: [http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/Jerusalem-
correct.m...](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/Jerusalem-correct.mp4)

Disk Killer Virus:
[http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/DiskKiller.mp4](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/DiskKiller.mp4)

Stoned Virus:
[http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/pcstoned.mp4](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/pcstoned.mp4)

Data Crime Virus:
[http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/Datacrime.mp4](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/Datacrime.mp4)

Ping-pong Virus:
[http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/PingPong2-correct.m...](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/PingPong2-correct.mp4)

Falling Letters Virus:
[http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/TextCascade%20(1).m...](http://mirror.xwl.me/virus_video_archive/TextCascade%20\(1\).mp4)

------
api
Confession: I wrote a couple of these when I was a teenager, including one
that would give you a crazy color scheme and print 'Your PC is on an acid
trip' as a DOS error. I put one on a high school PC once and it ended up
actually spreading around. They were pranks and weren't designed to really
hurt anything, though I'm sure they could be annoying.

It's how I learned assembly language and C actually.

